

Amazon has eaten our beloved Book Depository - yannis
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/jul/09/amazon-book-depository-takeover

======
gaius
I have been buying books online for pretty much as long as it has been
possible to do so, and I have never even heard of Book Depository.

That'll be why Amazon is buying them and not the other way 'round. And
presumably, the founders who worked hard to build up the business are
delighted with the pay out. The only people not to be happy it seems are
journos with an overblown sense of paranoia about "corporations".

